# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Ի՞նչ տեսակի պանիր եք սիրում

## ars83

Եկեք այս թեմայում գրենք, թե ինչ տեսակի պանիրներ ենք նախընտրում (եթե, իհարկե, պանիր ուտում եք) և ինչու:

Ես, օրինակ, սիրում եմ աղի, պնդոտ պանիրներ՝ չանախ, լոռի, հոլանդական «միմոլետ» (գազարագույն), «Աշտարակ-կաթի» հասարակ (առանց սնկի կամ մսերի) հալած պանիրը: Չեմ սիրում ոչխարի պանիր, «ռոկֆոր», այնքան էլ շատ չեմ սիրում շվեյցարական պանիրները:

Հ.Գ. Մոռացա ասեմ, խաչապուրի եմ շատ սիրում  :Smile:

----------

Հարդ (10.02.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ես, օրինակ, սիրում եմ աղի, պնդոտ պանիրներ՝ չանախ, լոռի, հոլանդական «միմոլետ» (գազարագույն), «Աշտարակ-կաթի» հասարակ (առանց սնկի կամ մսերի) հալած պանիրը:
> Հ.Գ. Մոռացա ասեմ, խաչապուրի եմ շատ սիրում


Էս ինչքան պանիր ես սիրում  :Smile:  Ես էլ,բայց աղի չեմ սիրում,մեկ էլ ի տարբերություն քեզ ռոկֆոր ու շվեցարական էլ եմ սիրում :Nyam:  
Հ.Գ Ճաշից հետո մի կտոր պանիրը պարտադիր է...

----------


## ars83

> Հ.Գ Ճաշից հետո մի կտոր պանիրը պարտադիր է...


Հետո՞  :Think:  Ես ճաշի ժամանակ եմ պանիրը «ռնդում»  :Smile: 
Իսկ փորձե՞լ ես սուրճի հետ (ֆրանսիացիների սիրած բանն է, ես չեմ սիրում)

Մարդիկ կան, սիրում են պանիրը ձմերուկով, խաղողով կամ լոլիկով ուտել: Կարծեմ, ձմերուկովը վնասակար է: Ես սիրում եմ վարունգով  :Nyam:

----------


## Belle

տատիկիս սարքած պանրից լավը չկաաաա  :Tongue:

----------


## Մանե

Իսկ ինձ համար մենակ պանիր լինի,աղիությունը,պնդությունը ու ծագման երկիրը կապ չունեն :Love: այ էդքան սիրում եմ :Love: հա,եթե ուտելուս ժամանակ սեղանին պանիր չլինի,բան չեմ ուտի,պարտադիր պայման ա :Smile:

----------


## PygmaliOn

չեմ ուտում ոչ մի ձևի,,,,  միայն եթե պիցցայի մեջ :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Հետո՞  Ես ճաշի ժամանակ եմ պանիրը «ռնդում» 
> Իսկ փորձե՞լ ես սուրճի հետ (ֆրանսիացիների սիրած բանն է)


Հետո ... դա հնուց եկած սովորույթա հայերի մոտ,ճաշից հետո մի կտոր պանիր պարտադիր(դա կապ չունի ընթացքում ինչքան եք կերել :LOL: ): Ուղղակի ասում են ,որ պանիրը ամենից լավն է մաքրում բերանի խոռոչը,ատամները...
Իսկ նման տարօրինակ համադրություններից մենակ տեսել եմ,երբ պանիրը կարագի հետ են ուտում,ասում են շատ համով է   :Love:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Այ մա՜րդ, էս ի՜նչ կռիս ազգ ենք. էսքան պանիր սիրել կլինի՞… :LOL: 
Ես էլ եմ շա՜տ սիրում: :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Պանի՞ր  :Scare: 
Պանիրներից հալած եմ սիրում, բայց աղի, հիմա  չկա դրանցից՝փոխարինվել են խոխլանդներով  :Bad:   :Cray: 
Զզվում եմ ռոկֆոռից, ոչխարի պանրից, թելով պանրից  :Tomato: 
Հա՜ մեկ- մեկ լոռի էլ եմ ուտում, որ ռնգեղջյուրի նման սոված եմ լինում  :LOL: 

Պանիրը համ էլ չաղացնումա, քիչ կերեք..... :Blush:

----------


## ars83

> Իսկ նման տարօրինակ համադրություններից մենակ տեսել եմ,երբ պանիրը կարագի հետ են ուտում,ասում են շատ համով է


Հա, համովա, բայց հացով չէ, այլ պաքսիմատով  :Smile:  Ես շատ եմ սիրում:




> Զզվում եմ ռոկֆոռից, ոչխարի պանրից, թելով պանրից


Վայ, ոնց էի մոռացել, թելով պանիրն էլ եմ սիրում  :Nyam:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես էլ եմ պանր շատ սիրում, հատկապես Ռոքֆոր, այծի պանիր, հորած պանիր, հայկական տարբեր աղի պանիրներ, Կամեմբերտ, հոլանդական, շվեյցարական, հալած պանիրներ, ֆետա, չեչիլ, ապխտած...  :Love:  էլ որ մեկը ասեմ... 

Չեմ սիրում կանաչած չեչիլ պանիրը, միակ տեսակն է, որ ատում եմ...  :Bad: 

Մեկ էլ cheesecake եմ շատ սիրում, ափսոս Հայաստանում լավ cheesecake չեն կարող սարքել  :Sad:

----------


## Ռեդ

Պարմեզան պանիրը, բայց հայերը սարքել չգիտեն  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Պարմեզան պանիրը, բայց հայերը սարքել չգիտեն


Բայց պարմեզանը մենակ պիցցայի կամ պաստայի հետ ա ուտվում... հենց ընենց որ ուտես զզվելի բան է...

----------


## Ռեդ

> Բայց պարմեզանը մենակ պիցցայի կամ պաստայի հետ ա ուտվում... հենց ընենց որ ուտես զզվելի բան է...


ok  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

Պանրասեր հասարակությանը կարող է հետաքրքրել հետևյալ հոդվածը
http://cpanel.host.am/~akumb/showpos...17&postcount=9
 :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Պանրի նկատմամբ առանձնահատուկ թուլություն չունեմ. եթե սեղանին համով բաներ լինեն, պանրին իսկի չեմ էլ նայի, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ սիրում եմ որոշ պանրատեսակներ։ Երբ հայաստանում էի, սիրում էի լոռի, հոլանդականատիպ պանիրները, մեկ էլ Հոխլանդի սնկով հալած պանիրը:  :Nyam:  

Տանել չեմ կարողանում չոր, անյուղ ու աղի պանիրները։  :Bad:  Միայն սովամահ լինելու դեպքում կարող է ուտեմ դրանցից։ Ոչխարի պանիր էլ չեմ սիրում, եթե ոչխարահամը զգալի ա լինում։ Բայց որ ասեմ՝ ընդհանրապես չեմ ուտի՝ սուտ կլինի։

Բայց, օրինակ, ԱՄՆ գալուց հետո սկսել եմ աղի պանրի կարիք զգալ, որովհետև էստեղի համարյա բոլոր պանրատեսակները անուտելիության աստիճանի անալի են։  :Bad:  Երբեք մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ ես՝ աղի պանիր չսիրողս, կարող է ընկած աղի պանիր փնտրեմ, որ կարողանամ ուտել։  :Sad: 

Ի դեպ, չեչիլ պանիրը ո՞րն էր, կհիշեցնե՞ք։  :Unsure:

----------


## Rhayader

Ես պանրոֆիլ եմ, պաշտում եմ հոլանդական, շվեյցարական, ռոկֆոր, պարնեզան, մոցարելլա, լոռի, չանախ,,,
 :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
Մենակ ոչխարի պանիրը տանել չեմ կարողանում:

----------


## ivy

> Ի դեպ, չեչիլ պանիրը ո՞րն էր, կհիշեցնե՞ք։


Ան, չեչիլը էն երկարավուն թել-թել պանիրն է՝ հիմնականում սպիտակ գույնի: Մի քիչ նման է պարանի:  :Smile: 

Ես բոլոր պանիրներն էլ սիրում եմ: Եթե անունը պանիր է, ուրեմն արդեն իսկ լավ է ինձ համար: Խելքս գնում է պանրի համար. իսկը մկան նման: Աղի, քաղցրահամ, համեմունքներով կամ առանց, չոր, փափուկ, հոտավետ կամ ոչ՝ բոլորն էլ սիրում եմ:  :Nyam: 

Հ.Գ. Էրեխեք, խոհանոցի բաժնում արդեն ասվել է դրա մասին, բայց մի հատ էլ ես ասեմ... Ինչ կլինի, շատ եմ խնդրում, էդ կանաչ, հետ տվող սմայլիկները ուտելիքների թեմաներում էդքան մի օգտագործեք. մի բան, որի վրա դուք հետ եք տալիս, ուրիշի սիրած կերակուրն է... Եվ, ընդհանրապես, շատ տհաճ է նայվում էդ սմայլիկը ուտելիքների բաժնում:

----------

Սամսար (02.08.2010)

----------


## total_abandon

Ես թել պանիր շաաաաաաատ եմ սիրում(Գրանդ Քենդիից շատ.) :LOL:

----------

sharick (10.02.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Աղի, քաղցրահամ, համեմունքներով կամ առանց, չոր, փափուկ, հոտավետ կամ ոչ՝ բոլորն էլ սիրում եմ:


Քաղցրահամ պանի՞ր, էդ ո՞րն է:  :Think:  Կարո՞ղ է ջնարակած պանրիկները ի նկատի ունես: (օրինակ՝ «Աշտարակ-կաթի»)

Ժողովուրդ, իսկ ֆոնդյուի՞ն ինչպես եք վերաբերվում: Եթե սիրում եք, ապա ո՞ր տարբերակը՝ հացո՞վ, կարտոֆիլո՞վ, թե՞ ապխտած մսով, սպիտա՞կ, թե՞ կարմիր գինո՞վ կամ առանց գինու:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Մեկ էլ cheesecake եմ շատ սիրում, ափսոս Հայաստանում լավ cheesecake չեն կարող սարքել


Մեր չիզքեյեն էլ խոչոպուրին ա, էլի, Հայկ ջան:  :Wink:

----------


## Second Chance

Ես պանիր սիրում եմ, բայց այն ինձ համար հիմնականում որպես առանձին ուտելիք է ասենք միայն հաց պանիր պոմիդոր , կամ կանաչի ու ես կշտացա հազվադեպ, որ ուրիշ տեսակի համադրումներ անեմ՝ ի նկատի ունեմ ինչ որ ճաշերի հետ պարտադիր ուտեմ:
Ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում էն մարդկանց որ ամենինչի հետ պահիր են ուտում,  :Dntknw: ու նեղվում են որ սեղանին պանիր չի լիում մի անգամ, ցավոք սրտի իմ շրջապատում բոլորն այդպիսին են, ախր ոնց կարելիա էդքան պանիր ուտել :Think: 
Չեմ սիրում անալի պանիրներ , սիրում եմ ոչխարի կամ կիսաոչխարի պանիր, ուրցով փափուկ պանիրներ :Rolleyes: , ապխտած էլ  երբեմն, հալած պանիր փոքրուց շատ եմ սիրել :Smile:

----------


## Katka

Առավել հակված եմ հոլանդական պանրին, սիրում եմ նաև աղի ու պինդ պանիրներ: 
Հայկական պանիրներից Լոռի եմ ուտում ու սիրում եմ  լավաշով ուտել :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Քաղցրահամ պանի՞ր, էդ ո՞րն է:  Կարո՞ղ է ջնարակած պանրիկները ի նկատի ունես: (օրինակ՝ «Աշտարակ-կաթի»)


Չէ, ջնարակված պանրիկը նկատի չունեմ, այլ հենց պանիր, որը քաղցարահամ է: Գերմանիայում պանրի էդպիսի տեսակներ կան: Չգիտեմ՝ Հայաստանում կան, թե չէ...

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հոտած-մոտած պանիրներ եմ սիրում, էն որ հոտը մի կիլոմետրից գալիս ա

----------


## Belle

> Պանիրը համ էլ չաղացնումա, քիչ կերեք.....


բա շուտ ասեիր, ուրեմն ինձ ընդամենը պանի?ր ա պետք  :LOL:

----------


## Lady SDF

> Բայց պարմեզանը մենակ պիցցայի կամ պաստայի հետ ա ուտվում... հենց ընենց որ ուտես զզվելի բան է...


Բայց ինչո՞ւ ա զզվելի: Կարմիր գինու հետ շատ հաճելի ա: Մի բարակ շերտ դնում ես բերանդ և գինի ըմպում: Յամ յամ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Lady SDF

> Ժողովուրդ, իսկ ֆոնդյուի՞ն ինչպես եք վերաբերվում: Եթե սիրում եք, ապա ո՞ր տարբերակը՝ հացո՞վ, կարտոֆիլո՞վ, թե՞ ապխտած մսով, սպիտա՞կ, թե՞ կարմիր գինո՞վ կամ առանց գինու:



Հացով ... և մի քիչ սպիտակ գինով: Գինին շատ լինելու դեպքում փչանում է ֆոնդուն և միատար չի լինում: Երեք պանիրների համադրումը - շվեցարական, գրույեր (Gruyere)և Cheddar շատ լավ է ստացվում:

----------


## ars83

> Հացով ... և մի քիչ սպիտակ գինով: Գինին շատ լինելու դեպքում փչանում է ֆոնդուն և միատար չի լինում: Երեք պանիրների համադրումը - շվեցարական, գրույեր (Gruyere)և Cheddar շատ լավ է ստացվում:


Gruyère-ը հենց շվեյցարական է, էլի: Կարծեմ, երրորդ պանրատեսակը Raclette-ն է: Ես էլ ֆոնդյուն սպիտակ գինով (ոչ միայն ֆոնդյուի մեջ, այլև հետը խմելու) և հացով սիրում:  Կարտոֆիլովն էլ ոչինչ…  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Մարդիկ կան, սիրում են պանիրը ձմերուկով, խաղողով կամ լոլիկով ուտել: Կարծեմ, ձմերուկովը վնասակար է: Ես սիրում եմ վարունգով


Ձմերուկով շա՜տ եմ սիորում, միշտ ձմերուկի սեզոնին ուտում եմ...  :Nyam: ։ Հլը չեմ մեռել... :Tongue: 



> Հետո ... դա հնուց եկած սովորույթա հայերի մոտ,ճաշից հետո մի կտոր պանիր պարտադիր(դա կապ չունի ընթացքում ինչքան եք կերել): Ուղղակի ասում են ,որ պանիրը ամենից լավն է մաքրում բերանի խոռոչը,ատամները...
> Իսկ նման տարօրինակ համադրություններից մենակ տեսել եմ,երբ պանիրը կարագի հետ են ուտում,ասում են շատ համով է


Ի միջի այլոց շատ ճիշտ սովորույթ ա, ընդհանրապես աղին միշտ պետք ա վերջում ուտել։



> Պանի՞ր 
> Պանիրներից հալած եմ սիրում, բայց աղի, հիմա  չկա դրանցից՝փոխարինվել են խոխլանդներով  
> Զզվում եմ ռոկֆոռից, ոչխարի պանրից, թելով պանրից 
> Հա՜ մեկ- մեկ լոռի էլ եմ ուտում, որ ռնգեղջյուրի նման սոված եմ լինում 
> 
> Պանիրը համ էլ չաղացնումա, քիչ կերեք.....


Նախ, որպես գերմաներենի հանդեպ թուլություն ունեցող մարդ, թույլ տուր մի ուղղում` ոչ թե խոխլանդ, այլ հոխլանդ։ :Wink: 

Ռոկֆոր, ոչխարի պանիր շա՜տ եմ սիրում, հատկապես ոչխարինը։ :Hands Up: 

Նաեւ սիրում եմ հոլանդական, Брынза, չանախ, եւ այլն։

----------


## Lady SDF

> Gruyère-ը հենց շվեյցարական է, էլի: Կարծեմ, երրորդ պանրատեսակը Raclette-ն է: Ես էլ ֆոնդյուն սպիտակ գինով (ոչ միայն ֆոնդյուի մեջ, այլև հետը խմելու) և հացով սիրում:  Կարտոֆիլովն էլ ոչինչ…


Շվեյցարական ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ հենց swiss cheese կոչվածը, որը շատ տարածված է, քիչ հնեցված, մեծ կամ փոքր ծակերով: 

Իսկ կարտոֆիլով չեմ լսել ... կբացատրե՞ս:

----------


## ars83

> Իսկ կարտոֆիլով չեմ լսել ... կբացատրե՞ս:


Խոսքս կարտոֆիլով ֆոնդյուի մասին է: Պարզապես հալած պանրի մեջ թաթախում են ոչ թե հացի կամ մսի կտորներ, այլ հասարակ եփած կարտոֆիլի:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Սիրում եմ գյուղի ապրող տատիս սարքած պանիրը, որ անալի է դեռ ու թարմ:  :Love:  Ֆրանսիականն եմ սիրում, էլի անալի: Մեկ էլ սիրում եմ  ծխեցված պանիր: Պանիրը օգտագործածս մթերքի 1 տոկոսն էլ չի կազմում: Բայց որ արշավ կամ էքսկուրսիա է լինում, հավեսով ուտվում են աղի պանիրները: Հոլանդական, ռոքֆոր ու այլ տեսակներ չեմ համտեսել:  :Blush:

----------

Դատարկություն (10.02.2010)

----------


## helium

Պանի՜ր, պանի՜ր, ոչխարի պանիր եմ սիրում, մեծ-մեծ ծակերով․․․

----------

Ձայնալար (10.02.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Երբեք չեմ սիրել Հլանդական և այլ արտասահմանյան պանիրները :Bad: : Իսկ այ հայկական պանիր... կարևորը ալանի չլինի: :Cool:

----------

erexa (15.02.2013), Կաթիլ (10.02.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

Պանիր շատ եմ սիրում, երևի միակ կաթնամթերքն է, որ հաճույքով ուտում եմ  :Love: : Ամենաշատը սիրում եմ  հալած ու շվեյցարական պանիր, մեկ էլ մեր լոռի պանիրը: Ընդհանրապես չեմ ուտում թելով պանր ու ռոկֆոռ:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Ես էլ եմ պանիր շատ ուտում, ու ինչպես վերևում Լուսաբերն էր նշել, ուտելուց հետո միշտ մի կտոր պանիր եմ ուտում:
Ու ամենաշատը սիրում եմ տնական սարքած պանիր: Ամենալավը տատիկիս սարքածն էր լինում, բայց դե էլ տատիկս չկա :Sad: , ստիպված ուրիշ տատիկների սարքածներն եմ ուտում: :Nyam:

----------

Սամսար (02.08.2010)

----------


## Venus

Համով :Jpit:

----------

sharick (10.02.2010)

----------


## sharick

Շաաաաաաաաաատ եմ սիրում պանիր ,մանավանդ հալած ,կամ կարմրացրած վիճակում ....
ու կարևոր չի հոլանդական,հայկական թէէէ... մենակ թե համով լինի....  :Smile:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

գյուղական, տնական , փափուկ, սպիտակ, համով …այ տենց պանիր եմ սիրում :Love:

----------


## sharick

> Շաաաաաաաաաատ եմ սիրում պանիր ,մանավանդ հալած ,կամ կարմրացրած վիճակում ....
> ու կարևոր չի հոլանդական,հայկական թէէէ... մենակ թե համով լինի....


Վաաայ թել պանիրը մոռացա ,որ ամենաաշատն եմ սիրում :Love:

----------


## nune'

*Վայ պանիր շատ եմ սիրում…ՃՃՃ
սիրում եմ Ալաշկերտ, Լոռիից որոշ տեսականի

շատ եմ սիրում Չեդռ ու Դօռբլու-ռոքֆոռ*

չեմ սիրում ծխացվածները.....

----------


## Dayana

Իսկ ես պանրիկ եմ սիրում  ::}:   :LOL:

----------

Cassiopeia (10.02.2010), Yevuk (10.02.2010), Հարդ (10.02.2010), Ձայնալար (10.02.2010), Մանուլ (11.02.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

> Իսկ ես պանրիկ եմ սիրում


Մի հարց տամ էլի. պանիրը ու պանրիկը իրար հետ կապ ունե՞ն թե միայն անուններով են նման:  ::}: 

Ասեմ,որ ես էլ եմ պանիր շա՜տ սիրում:  :Love:  Բոլոր տեսակների: Խաչապուրին էլ հետը: Կարող եմ օրերով պանրից բացի ուրիշ բան չուտել: Նաև շատ եմ սիրում պանիրը համադրել տարբեր բանջարեղենների հետ:  :Nyam:  Անգամ շոկոլադի:  :Blink:

----------

Սամսար (02.08.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Պանրիկը պանիր չի, հիմնական բաղադրիչը կաթնաշոռն է  :Tongue:

----------

Yevuk (10.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Մի հարց տամ էլի. պանիրը ու պանրիկը իրար հետ կապ ունե՞ն թե միայն անուններով են նման:


Պանրիկն ու պանիրը, ոնց որ երշիկն ու նրբերշիկը  :LOL:

----------

Yevuk (10.02.2010), Ձայնալար (10.02.2010), Սամսար (02.08.2010)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Պանրիկն ու պանիրը, ոնց որ երշիկն ու նրբերշիկը


Դայ  :LOL: 
Անձամբ ես պանրիկի մեծ սիրահար եմ:
Ազնիվ կռիսական:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Պանրիկն ու պանիրը, ոնց որ երշիկն ու նրբերշիկը


Կամ, ասենք, ոնց որ թեյն ու թեյնիկը:

----------


## Կաթիլ

ես էլ եմ պանիր շատ սիրում  :Rolleyes:  հատկապես լոռի ու եփած
շատ եմ սիրում պանիրը վարունգով, լոլիկով ու մեկ ել ձվածեղի վրա  :Blush:   :Nyam:

----------

Inna (02.08.2010), sharick (11.02.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Սիրում եմ մոթալը՝ լոռն ու ջիլը համեմունքներով :Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (26.11.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Սիրում եմ մոթալը՝ լոռն ու ջիլը համեմունքներով


Ջիլը չեն հասկանա, պիտի ասես "թել պանիր"  :Jpit: 
Ես սիրում եմ ցանկացածը, մենակ թե անալի լինի:  :Smile:

----------

Skeptic (02.08.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

Խելահեղ թեմա է...
Առանց պանիր հաց չեմ ուտում։ Վերջում պարտադիր մի հատ էլ պանրով բրդուճ եմ ուտում։ Ուտում եմ ցանկացած ուտելի պանիր։ Իմ կարծիքով, պանիրն ինչքան գեշ տեսք ու հոտ ունենա, էնքան համով ա։ 
Կարոտում եմ սովետի «Լոռիին» (1կգ-1ռ. 60կ.)  և «Չանախին» (1կգ-1ռ. 50կ.)։
Մեկ էլ «սուլուգունի» եմ սիրո՜՜՜՜ւմ՝ հետը պսակվելու աստիճան։

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հոտավետ  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (02.08.2010), Inna (02.08.2010), Magic-Mushroom (02.08.2010)

----------


## Askalaf

Պանրի բոլոր տեսակներն էլ սիրում եմ, մանավանդ հայկական։
Իսկ այլ երկրների պանիրներից ամենաշատը՝ Mozzarella /1/ և Camambert /2/.

/1/


/2/

----------

Ռուֆուս (02.08.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ախ Պանիրեներ,ես այնքան շատ եմ սիրում,չգիտեմ ինչի համար բայց պանիրները շատ կախարդական են ու պսիխոդելիկ :Love: ,Ամստերդամում իմ սիրած զբաղմունքից հետո գնում եմ մեր տան տակի պանրի մեծ խանութը ու ամեն սորտից մի կտոր փորձում եմ,այնքան համեղ է,բերանիտ մեջ հալվում է,ոնց որ դրախտում լինես :Smile: ,դեմքիտ կախարդական ժպիտ է հայտնվում ու դու սիրում ես ողջ աշխարհին,ես ավելի շատ սիրում եմ պինդ սորտերի պանիր՝հատկապես Ամստերդամյան Գաուդա պանիրը,մեր մոտ պանիր բոլորը շաատ են սիրում,նույնիսկ մեր սելեկցիոներները հատուկ կաննաբիսի սորտ են մշակել անունը՝Քացր պանիր,պանրի համով ու հոտով :Hands Up:

----------

Ariadna (02.08.2010), Skeptic (02.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (02.08.2010), Սամսար (02.08.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կամեմբերտ  :Love:  ամենասիրածս պանրի տեսակն ա, ափսոս ֆրանսիական Կամեմբերտը Հայաստանում շատ թանկ ա...  :Sad: 

Թալինի Կամեմբերտն եմ մի անգամ փորձել, դուրս չեկավ, չէր հասունացել: Էդ պանիրը մի վեց ամիս սառնարանում մնաց, մոռացվեց, մի օր հիշեցի, լրիվ բորբոսնել էր  :LOL:  Բայց ինչ յուրահատուկ համ էր ստացել....

----------

Magic-Mushroom (02.08.2010), Moonwalker (26.11.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Ուհու, կամամբերը լավն ա, ես էլ եմ պանիր սիրում, ռոքֆոր էլ. ինչքան փափուկ ու հոտավետ, էնքան լավ :LOL:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (02.08.2010)

----------


## Sophie

Խորովածի պանիր եմ շատ սիրում: Բայց հենց տաք տաք վիճակում մանավանդ սնկի հետ :Rolleyes: 
Մեկել շատ սիրում եմ ուրցով ու հալած պանիր:

Չեմ սիրում անալի ու դեռ չհասունացած պանիր:

----------


## erexa

Ֆետա և թելով պանիր:  :Nyam:

----------

Sagittarius (15.02.2013), Ռուֆուս (15.02.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ֆետա և թելով պանիր:


Եվրոպաներում Ֆետան միակն ա, որ ինչ-որ չափով հայկական աղի պանրի համ ունի  :Jpit: 

Նոր սերս՝ Պարմիջանո Ռեջանո 2-3 տարվա հնության՝ անմահական ա ու ցավոք ահավոր թանկ  :Sad:  Բայց քանի որ ամիսը մեկ եմ կարողանում դրանից ուտել՝ սովորաբար թարմ մոցարելլա կամ գորգոնցոլա (ոնց որ կամեմբերտի ու ռոքֆորի միքս լինի):

----------

Sagittarius (15.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

էն որ տեռի հոտ ա գալիս, է՞, այ էդ պանիրն եմ սիրում…

----------


## Sagittarius

> Եվրոպաներում Ֆետան միակն ա, որ ինչ-որ չափով հայկական աղի պանրի համ ունի 
> 
> Նոր սերս՝ Պարմիջանո Ռեջանո 2-3 տարվա հնության՝ անմահական ա ու ցավոք ահավոր թանկ  Բայց քանի որ ամիսը մեկ եմ կարողանում դրանից ուտել՝ սովորաբար թարմ մոցարելլա կամ գորգոնցոլա (ոնց որ կամեմբերտի ու ռոքֆորի միքս լինի):


ես էլ եմ ֆետայի հույսին մնացել  :Jpit:  Հայաստանում գտնվելուս Ժամանակ մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ հայկական պանիրը էտքան կկարոտեմ: Էմմերթալի ու գաուդայի համար խելքս գնում էր, հիմա սկի իրանց մունդառ երեսներին չեմ ուզում նայել: 

Բայց մոցարելլան պամիդորի հետ բագետի մեջ  :Love:

----------

erexa (15.02.2013)

----------


## Arpine

Ամեն տեսակի  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (15.02.2013)

----------

